# TCM, Ignition and Shift Lock Issues



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Fellows:
I got a call from a friend about some issued with his MY07 GTI, so I went over and pulled codes from the car. The initial symptoms were that the car simply wouldn't crank. After some persistent effort, he was able to crank but could not shift (DSG transmission). Again, persistent effort yielded results, and he was able to put the car in reverse. He then decided to turn the car off and call me, and the key wouldn't release from the ignition. Supposedly, a friend engaged in a Tour de Force and was able to remove the key.
By the time I got there, he had cranked the car and moved it without issue other than the illumination of the MIL. Codes are attached. I've searched the wiki to no avail and have searched the forum with no success.
Have any of you seen this? Any tips?

-----
Wednesday,28,November,2007,18:46:02:34842
VAG-COM Version: Beta 710.0
Data version: 20071026
Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 1C 25 42 44 46 52 55 56 62 65
72
VIN: WVWHV71K17W257124 Mileage: 12610km/7835miles
00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: Malfunction 0010
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door,Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: Malfunction 0010
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 H HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030
Coding: 0403010A1C070160
Shop #: WSC 01279
1 Fault Found:
005668 - MIL Request Signal Active (Check TCM for errors too!) 
P1624 - 008 - Implausible Signal
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 12617 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 16:06:07
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 997 /min
Load: 34.1 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 30.0°C
Temperature: 15.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.605 V
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 043 Q HW: 02E 927 770 AE
Component: GSG DSG 081 1306
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01279
2 Faults Found:
28775 - No Communication with Gear Selector Module 
U0103 - 000 - - - Intermittent - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 10100000
Fault Priority: 0
Reset counter: 40
Mileage: 12617 km
Time Indication: 0
00194 - Ignition Key Removal Lock 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Reset counter: 1
 Mileage: 12617 km
Time Indication: 0

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AC HW: 1K0 907 379 AC
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0101
Coding: 0021122
Shop #: WSC 01279
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 820 047 GF HW: 1K0 820 047 GF
Component: Climatic PQ35 141 0909
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AE HW: 3C0 937 049 AE
Component: Bordnetz-SG H52 2002
Coding: 078D0F214004150047140000001400000008770B5C0001
Shop #: WSC 07200
Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 030407 021 0501
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 07200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 H HW: 8E0 035 593 H
Component: SDAR SIRIUS H06 0080
1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 219
Mileage: 8706 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 18:08:43

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AB HW: 1K0 909 605 AB
Component: 5L AIRBAG VW8R 034 8000
Coding: 0013644
Shop #: WSC 01269
Part No: 1K0 959 339 G
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0007
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AG HW: 1K0 953 549 AG
Component: J0527 036 0070
Coding: 0012122
Shop #: WSC 01279
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010
1 Fault Found:
02413 - Switch for Selector Lever Position P Lock (F319) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 1K6 920 973 A HW: 1K6 920 973 A
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 1610
Coding: 0007407
Shop #: WSC 25204
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 K HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H04 0021
Coding: 7FBF03600F000002
Shop #: WSC 01279
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 1K6 919 879 HW: 1K6 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0003
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.lbl
Part No SW: 1K6 920 973 A HW: 1K6 920 973 A
Component: IMMO VDD 1610
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 M HW: 1K0 959 701 M
Component: Tuer-SG 005 0987
Coding: 0001205
Shop #: WSC 01279
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K1 909 144 L
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.074 H07 1806
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-46.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: KSG PQ35 RDK 052 0218
Coding: 1B9006885103483F2D04058FB0080F0488DC00
Shop #: WSC 00000
Component: Sounder n.mounted 
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 M HW: 1K0 959 702 M
Component: Tuer-SG 005 0979
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01279
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 1T0-907-357.lbl
Part No: 1T0 907 357 
Component: Dynamische LWR 0003
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01279
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 G HW: 1K0 035 180 G
Component: Radio PM6 017 0023
Coding: 0040401
Shop #: WSC 01279
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door,Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 K HW: 1K0 959 703 K
Component: Tuer-SG 005 0912
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01279
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: RDK 0440
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 01279
1 Fault Found:
01521 - Sensor for Tire Pressure 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 236
Mileage: 10572 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 20:58:36

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 K HW: 1K0 959 704 K
Component: Tuer-SG 005 0913
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01279
No fault code found.
End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dana vw tech (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: TCM, Ignition and Shift Lock Issues (BRM10984)*

This is the only TSB I know of. In 2006 I do remember a instance with this problem, but it was not my diag. so I do not know all the details.
I can e mail you the TSB if you would like to read through it.
Engine, Cranks Intermittently or No Crank 
Model: Rabbit, new GTI (2006>2007) New Jetta (2005>2007)
Date: Sep. 19, 2006
01 06 15 Sep. 19, 2006


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

That's the first thing I thought of, but I was pretty sure this had been taken care of by 04/07. It was also a bit suspect that the shift and ignition locks took a holiday.
At any rate, shoot it over to bmenius dot 84 at gmail dot com if you don't mind. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Thanks.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

New issue?
Thanks, BTW, for the TSB, Dana. None of the codes mentioned within are present on any of the car's modules, though, so I think it may be something else.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (BRM10984)*

Updated our WIKI to cover your codes...
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/00194
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/02413
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...05668
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...49411
...hopefully this will give you some idea but my guess would be a replacement is necessary.


----------



## ukheman (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Got the same problem with my car. its at VW at the moment and they are telling me to change the Steering Wheel Control Module and the Gear Shift Selector. but wont promise it will cure the problem. 
did you manage to sort yours out ?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Been out for a bit; just checking back in. I've spoken to him recently, but he hasn't mention anything about this. Next time I talk to him, I'll ask again. I imagine it was a one-time phenomenon.


----------



## 9mmkungfu (Feb 3, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> Been out for a bit; just checking back in. I've spoken to him recently, but he hasn't mention anything about this. Next time I talk to him, I'll ask again. I imagine it was a one-time phenomenon.


Bumping an old thread.

I recently picked up a car that has these two codes (02413 and and U0103) as well. The previous owner explained it was a one-time thing too, and I haven't experienced it after 5,000 miles of driving.

Were you able to find out what the problem was?

I'm just wondering if I should simply clear the codes and forget about it or look a little deeper.

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Post your auto-scan


----------



## 9mmkungfu (Feb 3, 2012)

My auto scan is below, but all I was really looking for was an update from Dan about his friend's issue.








Thursday,20,February,2014,17:45:25:39252
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: Release 12.12.0 (x64)
Data version: 20130910


VIN: 3VWST71K06M770727 License Plate: 2006 JETTA
Mileage: 361140km-224401mi Repair Order: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K (1K0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 56 62 72 7D

VIN: 3VWST71K06M770727 Mileage: 361140km/224401miles

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: Malfunction 0010
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
7D-Aux. Heat -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 038-906-016-BEW.lbl
Part No SW: 03G 906 016 AC HW: 028 101 223 9
Component: R4 1,9L EDC G000DG 7551 
Revision: --H02--- Serial number: VWZ7Z0F3294026
Coding: 0050078
Shop #: WSC 00000 256 01574
VCID: 64E979DFA7C2EB3E10B-8031

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 X 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 043 HW: 02E 927 770 AE
Component: GSG DSG 070 1126 
Revision: 04507000 Serial number: 00000511280038
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: D187200B4870EE96CBD-8084

1 Fault Found:
28775 - No Communication with Gear Selector Module 
U0103 - 000 - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 255
Reset counter: 36
Mileage: 360961 km
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AA HW: 1K0 907 379 AA
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0102 
Revision: 00H13001 
Coding: 0021122
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 71C7008B68304E966BD-8024

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No: 1K0 820 047 EC
Component: Climatic PQ35 090 0505 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 69F768EB40E0B65623D-803C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-M.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 D HW: 3C0 937 049 D
Component: Bordnetz-SG H37 1002 
Revision: 00H37000 Serial number: 00000000261586
Coding: 14018E234004180000140000001400000008730B5C
Shop #: WSC 08277 444 57840
VCID: 2A75D7E785667D4EEA7-807F

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 C Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer VW350 013 0402 
Coding: 00063445
Shop #: WSC 08277 

8 Faults Found:
01493 - Bulb for Blinkers; Front Left (M5) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 52
Mileage: 361002 km
 Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 12.70 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

01497 - Bulb for Blinkers; Front Right (M7) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 52
Mileage: 361002 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 14.25 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

02394 - Parking Light Left Front (M1) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 88
Mileage: 361002 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 14.00 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

01800 - Light Switch (E1) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 88
Mileage: 361002 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
OFF
Voltage: 12.70 V
OFF
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

01495 - Bulb for High-Beams; Left (M30) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 88
Mileage: 361002 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 14.00 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

00978 - Lamp for Low Beam; Left (M29) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 18
Reset counter: 52
Mileage: 361002 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 14.30 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

00979 - Lamp for Low Beam; Right (M31) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 7
 Reset counter: 91
Mileage: 361002 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 14.35 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

00059 - Terminal 30 for Interior Lighting 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 88
Mileage: 361002 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
OFF
Voltage: 12.55 V
OFF
OFF
OFF
OFF
OFF


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-XM.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 E HW: 8E0 035 593 E
Component: SDAR XM H03 0060 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7E3024401
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2B7BD2E38A9C6446111-807E

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - -
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 11
Reset counter: 88
Mileage: 357061 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:00:03


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 P HW: 1K0 909 605 P
Component: 39 AIRBAG VW8R 032 7900 
Revision: 03032000 Serial number: 0038FD03ZMX3 
Coding: 0013113
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3957F8AB70C0C6D693D-806C

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 959 339 E
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0005

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6332MSME0D3F6814L

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 6342MSME0D2E6847Q

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 6351HSME091D54199

Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 6361HSME091C61041

Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 63727SME08795802%

Subsystem 7 - Serial number: 63827SME08794B000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AH HW: 1K0 953 549 AH
Component: J0527 034 0070 
Coding: 0010021
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 78D13DAF0B4A1FDEAC3-802D

1 Fault Found:
02413 - Switch for Selector Lever Position P Lock (F319) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 1K0 920 952 L
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT 3HL 4312 
Coding: 0023203
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 334BCA8352AC3C86591-8066

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V1.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 F HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: Gateway H10 0120 
Revision: H10 Serial number: 2800105C128A1B
Coding: 3F3F0B60071002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 2A75D7E785667D4EEA7-807F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No: 1K0 920 952 L
Component: IMMO 3HL 4312 
Shop #: WSC 08261 444 84834
VCID: 334BCA8352AC3C86591-8066

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 701 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2377 
Coding: 0001269
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 364DF39741DE29AE7EF-8063

1 Fault Found:
00928 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Driver Side (F220) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 K
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.5 D06 1701 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 334BCA8352AC3C86591-8066

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MIN.clb
Part No: 1K0 959 433 AF
Component: KSG 0401 
Coding: 037803281B09058F880F048051A0
Shop #: WSC 08261 444 84834
VCID: 74C9099F17227BBE80B-8021

Subsystem 1 - Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Subsystem 2 - Component: NGS n.mounted 

Subsystem 3 - Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 702 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2377 
Coding: 0001269
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3753FE9346D4D0A6659-8062

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 C HW: 1K0 035 180 C
Component: Radio DE2 011 0015 
Revision: 00011000 Serial number: VWZ4Z7F2105266
Coding: 0010400
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 206135CFF35AB71EB43-8075

2 Faults Found:
00870 - Bass Speaker Front Left (R21) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
00003 - Control Module 
014 - Defective

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 703 D
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2434 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3147C08BA8B00E962BD-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 704 D
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2434 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3245CF87ADB6358E527-8067

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 7D: Aux. Heat Labels: 1K0-963-235.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 963 235 E HW: 1K0 963 235 E
Component: PTC-Element 0404 
Revision: 00800000 Serial number: 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2D7FDCFBB4886A760F5-8078

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Sure authenticated.............. thank you.

Content was vacated by JACK :heart:


----------



## 9mmkungfu (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you for the tips.

Save for the ground, how would I go about the second part?



> Verify blocks defined conditions of shift lock noid, tip button functions, and gateway COM on the CAN High/Low in addition to grounds verified.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Content was vacated by JACK :heart:


----------

